# Caribbean Vacations Forums > General Discussion >  >  Mayakoba in the Riviera Maya

## Jeanette

Hello forum friends Has anyone traveled to any of the resorts in the gated Mayakoba complex? We're visiting in the next few weeks. We fell in love with the Rosewood Mayakoba after visiting the site for the new Rosewood (Guanahani) in SBH. We're hoping for a totally chill week of beach, local culture and great dining and drinks. I'm looking for recommendations on any of the local cultural tours and where to dine in the Mayakoba complex. We're already planning an early morning visit to Chichen Itza.

----------


## Dennis

A facebook friend just returned from her honeymoon and the pics were stunning. 

The room, grounds, canals, etc. Beautiful!

----------

